

The amazing disappearing reappearing finger - baha_man
http://www.badscience.net/?p=669

======
michael_dorfman
I didn't follow the first round of coverage on this story. Was the mainstream
press really as gullible as the author suggests? Ouch.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Entirely. I was shocked at the original BBC article, which touted the claims
as "hard science" and made it all seem like we could be regrowing our limbs
back in no time thanks to this amazing new "extra-cellular material"
discovery.

~~~
michael_dorfman
That's disappointing. Is it just me, or is the BBC getting noticeably softer
in their science reporting?

